# Using Distilled water



## Carnage (Oct 22, 2008)

Can I use Distilled water instead

of Tap water.........or what about spring water


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would use Tapwater if at all possible. Many fish do well in tapwater with dechlorinator. Distilled water does not contain trace minerals that most fish need but is often used to help soften water that is extremely hard. What types of fish are you thinking of keeping? As long as the PH is not above eight or below six, many fish will do fine in tawater and it is much easierthan trying to keep the right balance of tap/distilled which requires a seperate container to keep this mixture in so as not to cause osmotic shock at weekly water changes.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have crazy hard water and want to bring it down to a reasonable value, you can mix in some RO or distilled water. The negative aspect of doing that is that from now on you will need to keep using the same mix to keep your chemistry stable. Unless you really need to do it, I would avoid using anything but dechlorinated tap water.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, it will also get expensive fast if you keep up a good water change schedule. Tap water with decholorinator is your best bet.


----------

